# THE Quiche Lorraine



## pimousse_55 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Everybody !

*Who's ever heard about "Quiche Lorraine" ?*

If not, don't worry everyone, i'm gonna give you the authentic recipe  
If yes, you won't resist to this "must do" recipe 

1st of all, to break the myth of quiche lorraine, *THERE IS NO CHEESE* (believe me i'm 100% lorraine)

 How to make the dough ?
- 300 g of flour
- 150 g of butter (soft)
- 1/2 tbs of salt
- 8 cl of water

(Don't hesitate to convert on this website : Cup to Gram Conversions  )

Mix the flour and the salt / add the soft butter / mix / finally, add the water / 
Spread your dough on a pie plate (add more water if the dough breaks or flour if it's too sticky)

 What to put in my Quiche ?
- 200 g of lardons (small pieces of bacon)
- 4 eggs
- 3 big spoons of crème fraîche (sour cream)
- salt & pepper

* Fry up the bacon

* Break 2 eggs in a bowl / Mix them with the sour cream / Add salt & pepper / Break the 2 other eggs and separate the yolks from the whites into different bowls / Add the yolks in your previous mix / Beat the 2 whites until they became snowy / Add them delicately to your previous mix / Mix it all delicately with a wooden spatula

* After poking your dough with a fork, add the bacon, and finally your eggs /cream mix

 How long should I bake my quiche ?
- Put it in the oven at 350° for 45-50 minutes

_It must be golden and ready to serve with greens and a french wine_ 

*Bon appétit*


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks great.  I have not had quiche since it was popular in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 25, 2015)

I make quiche often and find it's a nice do ahead sort of meal.  I agree that a traditional quiche Lorraine has no cheese although I often see it with some gruyere added.  The Larousse recipe calls for 4 eggs, bacon and 1 1/4 cups of DOUBLE Cream and a pinch of nutmeg, Salt and pepper (and no cheese).  I long ago altered this to reduce the fat a bit but the nutmeg is essential imo.  Making this with Creme fraiche is an interesting idea 

My favorite quiches generally have some cheese in them.  The last one I made included some mushrooms, arugala and shallots sizzled up before adding to the mix.


----------



## pimousse_55 (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes with gruyère it's even better =)

I forgot the nutmeg, its'true, the flavor is kind of special and tasty, but you shouldn't put too much 

Whats nice with the snowy eggs, it's that it makes the quiche more "airy" like a soufflé.

What is double cream ? I guess it's "crème fraiche" in french 

My last quiche was with mushrooms and blue cheese and mozzarella cheese, i did it in Montreal, my friends from Québec simply loved it


----------



## pimousse_55 (Sep 25, 2015)

You should make one !!!! =)


----------



## Janet H (Sep 25, 2015)

pimousse_55 said:


> Yes with gruyère it's even better =)
> 
> I forgot the nutmeg, its'true, the flavor is kind of special and tasty, but you shouldn't put too much
> 
> ...



Mushrooms and blue cheese = YUM!

Double cream is just a higher fat cream - sort of like Heavy cream. Double cream about 48% butterfat.


In the US we typically have:

Half and half (10.5–18% fat)
Light cream (18–30% fat)
Light whipping cream (30–36% fat)
Heavy cream (36% fat or more)

I think Crème fraîche is about 28% milk fat and slightly fermented.  I sometimes "make" crème fraîche as the real stuff is quite expensive here.

1 cup whipping cream, room temperature
1 - 2 tablespoons buttermilk or 1/2 cup natural sour cream, room temperature

Shake it up and set on the counter for 24 hours.  Then refrigerate.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 25, 2015)

Interesting thoughts on Quiche Lorraine origins.  Creme fraiche is readily available in our stores now, well, here at least. It didn't use to be so.   I do have to suggest that whoever decided to add cheese to quiche dishes had a brilliant idea.  I will probably be drummed out of DC for saying so, but I don't care too much for bacon quiche ( who can deny a chance to turn down bacon in Anything) .I think my favorite quiche has asparagus, mushrooms and a little onion.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2015)

I always make a quiche after Thanksgiving with leftover turkey, roasted red pepper and grated Havarti cheese


----------



## CStanford (Sep 25, 2015)

It's almost impossible to understand these dishes apart from the ingredients -- fresh cream or crème fraiche with no additives (stabilizers), eggs not more than a day old, real French type 55 (or 45) flour, poitrine, etc.

Readers may, or may not, find this interesting or something they can identify with:

Julia Child's Quiche Lorraine | Wives with Knives


----------



## taxlady (Sep 25, 2015)

I have copied and pasted the recipe. Looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## CStanford (Sep 25, 2015)

I do hope you enjoy it.  Try to find the freshest ingredients you can.  It is only in this that you'll come close to the way they taste in France.  There is a difference.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 25, 2015)

Actually, I c & p ed the op's recipe. I have two versions of _Joy of Cooking._


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2015)

CStanford said:


> It's almost impossible to understand these dishes apart from the ingredients -- fresh cream or crème fraiche with no additives (stabilizers), eggs not more than a day old, real French type 55 (or 45) flour, poitrine, etc.
> 
> Readers may, or may not, find this interesting or something they can identify with:
> 
> Julia Child's Quiche Lorraine | Wives with Knives



I always recommend caution when a famous chef's recipe is presented on a blog.  I have, on several occasions, found gross errors when I compare the blog version of a recipe to the original.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 25, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I always recommend caution when a famous chef's recipe is presented on a blog.  I have, on several occasions, found gross errors when I compare the blog version of a recipe to the original.



+1..


----------



## CStanford (Sep 26, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I always recommend caution when a famous chef's recipe is presented on a blog.  I have, on several occasions, found gross errors when I compare the blog version of a recipe to the original.



I was somewhat less focused on an actual recipe than I was the writer's observation about QL as found in one of her favorite Parisian restaurants.  You're right, though.  Anybody making the dish should refer to their own copy of Child, if necessary, rather than risking transcription errors.

It's an easy dish to make but like most easy dishes puts a premium on the quality of the few ingredients found in it.


----------



## CStanford (Sep 26, 2015)

Here's Julia Child's quiche Lorraine episode from 1963:

WGBH Food: Celebrating Julia: Quiche Lorraine


----------

